# TWD Season 6 - That Dang Crossbow



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

On The Walking Dead series, I cannot keep my eyes off of Daryl, actually it is that dang Crossbow. It is too cool, or maybe since zombies are not my thing, I have fantasies about quietly eliminating hordes of demonrats.... who knows.

Okay I have long had a gun fetish that I try to keep in check, I am fighting back another urge before I start something else I cannot finish. I saw a post some while back about a certain model one of our members was looking at, so I am soliciting some good advice and information from my trusted forum members to keep me from going astray or to further encourage my path to a new fulfilling adventure. Here are my thoughts, comments and questions:

I bow hunted in my youth and became discouraged with the range required to be successful. I kept muttering...if only I had my rifle. So I quit.
Is this a fad or would my enthusiasm fizzle out soon after the purchase leaving me looking for a trade.
Due to the lack of open demonrat season in my state and the zombies have not yet appeared, is it a useful tool? Please do tell.
Would chasing arrows eventually just piss me off. By the way, who keeps Daryl stocked up on arrows?
I would not want a beginner model nor an expensive top end, but a good mid range model, to keep my evil grin sharp. Any suggestions?

Thanks for your scoffing as well as your encouragement.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't have any archery equipment bit I'm considering either a bow or crossbow. For example right now it is archery season since 10/3 for whitetails. Several buddies have already gotten a deer. I have to wait until November 7th. So they get an extra long season. Also looking at a muzzleloader since they get an extra after general.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Modern gun season starts Nov. 14th up here. But yep, if I got into crossbows, I could go right now. My wife has a recurve bow, but it's a lightweight model, only about 35-40 pounds. As for The Walking Dead, I enjoy seeing the world come undone as much as anyone, but after they had the two gentlemen kiss last season, I decided it wasn't for me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I don't have any archery equipment bit I'm considering either a bow or crossbow. For example right now it is archery season since 10/3 for whitetails. Several buddies have already gotten a deer. I have to wait until November 7th. So they get an extra long season. Also looking at a muzzleloader since they get an extra after general.


Thanks Arklatex.... keep me posted.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Billy Roper said:


> Modern gun season starts Nov. 14th up here. But yep, if I got into crossbows, I could go right now. My wife has a recurve bow, but it's a lightweight model, only about 35
> 
> "Gentlemen"???? I would call it what it is. No gentleman I have met would be able to condone such a think, much less bite his tongue if witnessed.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah, I know. That's why I boycotted the show. Frankly, I could care less if my nine year old sees a zombie getting his brains splattered. I don't want him seeing homosexual acts. More importantly, I don't want him to see his dad condoning it and setting aside my values in order to watch a show. I've watched the Fear The Walking Dead a couple of times, and yeah I know, the spinoff is made by the same people, but unless you're ready to throw out the t.v., which might not be such a bad idea, really, you have to be selective in your boycotting.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Having a crossbow is similar to a rifle (close range). I bought a PSE Fang crossbow locally earlier this summer and it shoots pretty awesome. I paid $329.00 for the Fang, but the accessories add up. For accessories I got a field point bag target, a foam broad head target, six pack of bolts (arrows), field points, Swhacker mechanical broad heads, some Judo points and some other stuff. Luckily I got most eccessories at Cabelas and they were free because of using Cabelas Credit Card points.

Here is a thread that I started on it.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...lings-blowguns/17404-pse-fang-crossbow-2.html


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have hunted now with a crossbow for a couple seasons with good success. Having a crossbow would be the last weapon I would want in that situation. They are very slow to reload and not much more accurate then a regular bow. Sure you can get off one good shot but after that your at a disadvantage. Shoot once and then go to the ball bat. 

Notice they never show him shoot more then once. Never show him reloading.

About the only advantage they give you is not drawing back the bow with the animal in front of you. You can cock and load the crossbow and have it ready to go on a stand in your blind. So you can just point and pull the trigger. Of course if your older or crippled up this is great.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Billy Roper said:


> ...I enjoy seeing the world come undone as much as anyone, but after they had the two gentlemen kiss last season, I decided it wasn't for me.


I think it was 1994. I was in the Midtown Atlanta area attending a Conference or some such waste of Corporate time and me and some co-workers had just left a restaurant heading back to our hotel. Two young fellers were waiting for their table outside the restaurant. My buddy JB from Texas looks over at them and lets out a rebel yell, "hey Slip, them two **** just put a damn lip lock on each other that'll make a stripper blush".

Mrs Slippy and I still see my old buddy JB and his wife periodically and earlier this summer we got together for dinner. It was nice recollecting JB's first time seeing two rump ranglers in ATL tongue tickling each others tonsils. Good times...


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I bought a modern crossbow, and that thing is very POWERFUL, it will go through things you never dreamed of. So be darn careful. And good luck cocking that thing by hand. Yes, you can do it, but it is _extremely_ hard. I got a kit (can't remember the name) the uses a line and leverage and it cuts cocking force by over 50%. So when you see Daryl running around cocking that thing on the fly. BS.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dirk Pitt said:


> I bought a modern crossbow, and that thing is very POWERFUL, it will go through things you never dreamed of. So be darn careful. And good luck cocking that thing by hand. Yes, you can do it, but it is _extremely_ hard. I got a kit (can't remember the name) the uses a line and leverage and it cuts cocking force by over 50%. So when you see Daryl running around cocking that thing on the fly. BS.


NOW JUST WAIT A DAMN MINUTE THERE DIRK PITT!

Are you insinuating that some of the things on The Walking Dead are fake?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> On The Walking Dead series, I cannot keep my eyes off of Daryl, actually it is that dang Crossbow. It is too cool, or maybe since zombies are not my thing, I have fantasies about quietly eliminating hordes of demonrats.... who knows.
> 
> Okay I have long had a gun fetish that I try to keep in check, I am fighting back another urge before I start something else I cannot finish. I saw a post some while back about a certain model one of our members was looking at, so I am soliciting some good advice and information from my trusted forum members to keep me from going astray or to further encourage my path to a new fulfilling adventure. Here are my thoughts, comments and questions:
> 
> ...


Anyone can shoot a gun but it takes more skill and concentration to be consistently accurate with a bow. I prefer my bow now because it is more of a challenge. It definitely is not for everyone. You need to be able to draw between 50-70 lbs which is something I have seen many people find impossible. If you cant do it you are cutting down on your distance, speed and ultimately accuracy. 
I have a Mission Craze which I like because I can adjust the draw length and weight myself and don't have to have someone in a shop do it. Also very light weight so you don't get the arm strain or balance issues of a heavier bow.









I like the fact that I can hunt long before any one else as well as it being a relatively quiet sport. A gun shot will run off all the game. an arrow they don't notice. as for arrow supply.... buy a lot now and extra tips just like you buy bullets.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Two young fellers were waiting for their table outside the restaurant. My buddy JB from Texas looks over at them and lets out a rebel yell, "hey Slip, them two **** just put a damn lip lock on each other that'll make a stripper blush".
> It was nice recollecting JB's first time seeing two rump ranglers in ATL tongue tickling each others tonsils. Good times...


I will testify that Slippy is dead on in quoting a Texan's uninhibited response to such a situation.... just add the drawl.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> NOW JUST WAIT A DAMN MINUTE THERE DIRK PITT!
> 
> Are you insinuating that some of the things on The Walking Dead are fake?


No one has still explained where Daryl keeps his endless stash of arrows. I don't remember seeing many "recalled from a skull".


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Just remember, in many states crossbows are only legal during RIFLE season, NOT during bow season. Check your local laws.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> No one has still explained where Daryl keeps his endless stash of arrows. I don't remember seeing many "recalled from a skull".


About half the kills he makes you see him recover his bolts.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, he recovers his bolts.

The recovery scenes suggest to habitual recovery without showing each time.

I gave up on bows, first, can't hit anything with one, second, shoulder will not take the compression from the draw.

Made a crossbow from a automobile leaf spring, 

Used a ratcheted winch type cocker made from a boat trailer unit, stainless steel aircraft control cable for drawstring.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've never had a chance to fire a crossbow, but I hear they can be a load of fun. I own and shoot full size bows, and they are great fun too.
For just enjoying the sport, either option is great. You'll have plenty of time to prepare your next shot without hungry undead adding pressure.
For hunting, the crossbow will spook less game since it doesn't require a full draw stroke when the animal comes into sight.
You should know, crossbows *do* have recoil(I know, made no sense to me either when I first heard it), so shoulder injuries can potentially be aggravated.
If you have any shoulder issues though, full size bows would be out of the question anyways.

I have a personal reason for preferring full sized longbows. If they break, I have the skills to make a new one without any assistance.
Arrows are another story, but with time, I could make those too.
Self-reliance is the name of the game. If Daryl Dixon's string ever breaks, he's SOL until he can rummage through another Cabela's.

As for Daryl's bolts, he was originally making his own back at Hershel's farm. He'd used them all, and was carving his own and using turkey feathers for vanes.
Sometime during the story between seasons(before or after prison, not sure), when they all became more badass, he acquired a new xbow and bolts, which he seems to recover at about an 80% rate.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

One thing they never address is the fact the crossbow is not a quiet weapon.
I would like to see and hear the true sound that crossbow makes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Draq wraith said:


> One thing they never address is the fact the crossbow is not a quiet weapon.
> I would like to see and hear the true sound that crossbow makes.


BUT...You want to make sure its NOT the last sound you ever hear...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought this was about dancing with the stars.... Anyway Paula Dean got eliminated.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I know it has nothing to do with the OP but I just want to say that
Daryl still has a rat face no lips tiny eyes.
just wanted to say that but my step son met him a few times and said the guys is really cool and will hang with people but the guy who played shane was an jerk.
Barnett 78635 Raptor FX Crossbow I am looking at that for my Christmas gift to myself from I who got his money from me


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> I know it has nothing to do with the OP but I just want to say that
> Daryl still has a rat face no lips tiny eyes.
> just wanted to say that but my step son met him a few times and said the guys is really cool and will hang with people but the guy who played shane was an jerk.
> Barnett 78635 Raptor FX Crossbow I am looking at that for my Christmas gift to myself from I who got his money from me


Price range and why that model Christmas Penguin?


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

my step son told me that he is able to get it for less then 130 some how I need to wait til I chit chat with him again maybe next week by then ill forget about it he told this last week on the phone not sure if I typed the model number right tho


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> my step son told me that he is able to get it for less then 130 some how I need to wait til I chit chat with him again maybe next week by then ill forget about it he told this last week on the phone not sure if I typed the model number right tho


Yea, I can't swing a deal like that, All of the ex convict outlaw bikers in Texas are around Waco and Austin, a few, but none I know in NE Texas.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

New character this season being introduced:


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I was at the bas pro in Springfield last year. They had a separate building with nothing but deep discounted (for bass pro) items. I'm guessing discontinued stuff. Anyway they has some good looking crossbows for good prices. I'm still kicking myself for not getting one.


----------

